# QLD Palmy 22/12/10



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it was a pretty quite morning out there fish wise with only a few fish being caught.
To answer Total distance covered was about 10 km at a slow paddle
Here is the route I track off my GPS.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah was tough going with all the boats in the road. One of them even cast a slug over an akff members line while he was fighting a fish and then the stink boater gaffed it removed the kayakers rig from the spotties mouth, untangled their slug from further up the trace and stole the fish claiming that it was his. There was also a few inexperienced yakers basically being in the wrong spot way to close the lines of boats at the back of the boat and upsetting them big time. I lost a lot but managed to land a few for the family BBQ 2moro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeh I saw that happen chris. He skull draged the fish and kayak back to the boat. That cant be good for mojo


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad I go in yesterday before the holiday fishing gangs... Plan on heading out Thursday


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Good effort lads. I'm heading down tomoz with a newbie hopefully the fish will be on.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Launched from the surf club. Pretty quiet. Took a Palmy virgin out with me this morning. He managed to get smashed in the shore dump on the way out, but after that refreshing dip, he powered out the back no worries. Set up rods out the back and proceeded to troll north with two pillie rigs. Passed Carnster on the way and introduced myself, while in the background I noticed a small bust up. We paddled over to the area, and I got hit on one rig, but no hook up. I was just about to stop and check the bait/re-rig, when I remembered something Carnster told me. If you get one fish/hit, keep paddling. I kept going, and sure enough the other one goes off. 93cm of good fat cherry popping spotty. The bite lasted just long enough to let me re-rig the two rods before it went quiet. Paddled quite a bit more for only one more hit without a hook up. Interestingly, both hits that didn't hook up were on a white skirted rig. Coincidence?
> The virgin had one brief hook up that took him straight into the reef.
> 
> 
> P.S. I promise to wear a shirt and have a shave next time I'm up for a photo.


Almost as good as the DT shot Chris. yeah saw your mate get smashed up; he provided a little entertainment for us.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Getting fancy with the GPS track Nick I missed you out there. Good to see Carnster and Chris scored fish. I went wide with a livie which I evenually lost ( I think he drowned and fell off) and then had a poke around the boats which was a mistake, a double hook up led to abuse and bad language from ajoining boats. It seems they have a no go zone around them which is as far as they can cast a slug, anyway one of them enjoyed my fish ;-) . Oh well nightmare on palmy has begun :shock: :shock: Nice to put faces to some of the forum guys out fishing and good luck for the coming days I'm off to Melbourne for the week see ya on my return and Merry Christmas to all   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good fish Chris (CJB). Gawd you're ugly. :lol:

trev


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

oooh sounds like its getting nasty out there. well done to those who caught fish, i went surfing instead which may have ben a good move.
Monday morning is my next mission, hopefully a drought breaker, but will venture out Nthn NSW for some peace i think, and hopefully some fish


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

just curious... how many boats were out today?


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Chris if I said a big white one with a bloke that said f**k a lot that would account for about a third of the thousand boats out there. The fridge is full at home so he was welcome to the fish.
See ya
Ant


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

BigGee said:


> What that boater did though sucks elephant bawls. Even if the yammers had strayed a little, fair dinkum, just a bit of courtesy and yeah, the karma gods will be watching that moron.





liam8227 said:


> Ant that sucks. The bloke that stole your fish is a prick.
> 
> I really hate the attitude that owning a boat means they own the sea.


Palmy has been like this for years. I used to go down there fishing with my Dad as a kid in the mid-late 80's and it was always a melting pot with abuse and sinkers being hurled in every direction. Have even seen a few punch ups back at the ramp as things got really out of hand.

You need to be switched on all the time and keep away from trolling lines behind boats, be aware that many of the boaters berley and don't like any boats (or yaks) in their trail, stay out of casting range also as many believe if you are within casting distance then you're too close also.

Sounds like fun hey?

I'm going to give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

just makes that feeling of when kayakers catch fish and the boats are not even better. Hold up the fish and make em jealous

ya i had a guy last year flickin his slug at me almost hit me too.

Ill give it a go on monday and will be tryin to stay away from them if I can


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Good effort to those who got got fish and poor form to the fish stealer. Probably told anyone who would listen about the epic battle he had with it too.
Rob


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Im keen to try Palmy myself but not so keen to battle so many boats, while I'm an offshore novice. Mid week in the new year might be quieter than the Christmas period?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> BigGee said:
> 
> 
> > What that boater did though sucks elephant bawls. Even if the yammers had strayed a little, fair dinkum, just a bit of courtesy and yeah, the karma gods will be watching that moron.
> ...


We used to play a game in whitewater ... you'd come up to a paddling 'mate', and while chatting to him about the rapid coming up, you might flip him, to check his rolling ability :lol: (well he needs a good roll in the middle of a grade #4 rapid, doesn't he? :lol: ), or worse. Worse happened to me twice. 'Mates came up and we chatted about the rapid - the water level and the level of difficulty at that level - and I'd take off into the abyss, only to find the kayak was not responding as planned, because my 'mate' had undone the drain bung on the flat water above the rapid. I was now trying to msteer a kayak 10 + kgs heavier with water slossing everywhere upsetting balance and severly testing bracing and rolling skills.

Was just wondering at Palmy, if you chatted to a boater, and played a similar game with his drain bungs.... 

Nup, naughty, and almost certainly illegal. But not to think it. It would also be life threatening, because many stinker owners think they are on the Titanic, and they're not wearing a PFD. Therefore scratch that thought.

trev


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Anyone heading out to palmy tomorrow ? Se change just came through hoping they will be around in numbers


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

brolans said:


> Anyone heading out to palmy tomorrow ? Se change just came through hoping they will be around in numbers


Def in with a chance but it was dead as this morn.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Tomorrow looks windy. I'm keen for Friday though.

Matt


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

I reckon Friday will be the go well I'm hoping coz I'm coming down. 
Cyaz there. Cheers jay


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

mattayogi said:


> Tomorrow looks windy. I'm keen for Friday though.
> 
> Matt


Me and you paddling side by each together as one :lol:


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm heading out Friday Brolans. See u out there mate. After all the Xmas turkey I'm hoping there aren't too many turkeys (stink boats) out there and I don't come home with more donuts


----------



## martyz (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys - just remember not every person in a stinker is a red-neck that has no respect for guys on yaks. Yes, I agree there are plenty of boaters out there that think they own the reef, but speaking for myself every man (or woman) is equal out there - except the guys that spearfish...they have big cojones. I have even given Spotties to guys that are struggling on yaks before.

Even king Carnster fishes Palmy out of a stinker sometimes.

Goog luck fellas - see you out there soon.

Marty


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

martyz said:


> Hey guys - just remember not every person in a stinker is a red-neck that has no respect for guys on yaks. Yes, I agree there are plenty of boaters out there that think they own the reef, but speaking for myself every man (or woman) is equal out there - except the guys that spearfish...they have big cojones. I have even given Spotties to guys that are struggling on yaks before.
> 
> Even king Carnster fishes Palmy out of a stinker sometimes.
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree mate, there are good guys and tools in every crowd and it would certainly be unfair to tarnish all boaties with the same brush. It certainly is an interesting environment to fish in, there are small boats, big boats, kayaks and jet skis, either trolling, floatlining, live baiting berleying & spinning all within such a small area, it really is a different experience.

Kev


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> martyz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys - just remember not every person in a stinker is a red-neck that has no respect for guys on yaks. Yes, I agree there are plenty of boaters out there that think they own the reef, but speaking for myself every man (or woman) is equal out there - except the guys that spearfish...they have big cojones. I have even given Spotties to guys that are struggling on yaks before.
> ...


Wise words Marty and Kev.

Keep your calm. Try moving a bit out of the area as Chris sometimes does. The fish do not read the forums, so you might well still hook up well away from the structure. Also, the ambience may actually be just as important as the fish you are seeking.

trev


----------



## VikingJim (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I have no issues with boats - just the handful of turkeys that are sometimes in them. I'll gladly fish from a boat anyday but I won't throw lures at people or steal fish. It's all about the fishing and showing respect to those amongst us. Pretty simple really.


----------

